

Goodbye Jody.  You Really Were Awesome - hippo33
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/01/29/goodbye-jody/

======
yuvadam
Context: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/28/jody-sherman-ecomom-
founder...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/28/jody-sherman-ecomom-founder-and-
longtime-web-entrepreneur-has-died/)

~~~
matthuggins
Thank you, the author gave no indication of who the hell he was talking about.

~~~
duijf
It is written for Jody Sherman though, not for an audience.

I personally never heard of him, but I appreciated the writing anyway. It is a
beautiful piece.

~~~
eplanit
> It is written for Jody Sherman though, not for an audience.

Actually, I think the idea of "published" on the web means it is for an
audience. I appreciate yuvadam providing the context as I was baffled, too.

~~~
neumann_alfred
_Actually, I think the idea of "published" on the web means it is for an
audience._

I can only speak for myself, but I put a lot of stuff up there which is simply
like talking or painting or jamming at an open window to me: anyone is free to
stop by and watch and/or comment, but I always feel free to be as personal, or
incomprehensible, or random as I want to be. I don't get paid to provide a
certain service in my personal space, I don't even have to explain myself to
anyone; so you know what, _I don't_. And if someone else posted it to another
site, that's something else entirely.

------
rohamg
this is a great post by Mark, I think everyone who knows Jody will be
vigorously nodding their head throughout. way too early to go, man.. the only
consolation is it makes me happy to see the tremendous impression you've left
on so many others. rest in peace.

------
richardlblair
This is happening too much... I don't know how to stop it... but if you ever
feel like you are at your breaking point, like author on this post below says
"Just Stop". I don't want to keep seeing posts like this. Not because it makes
me sad, but because I really don't want people going down that road...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5135274>

------
jonathanjaeger
For those interested in the interview between Mark Suster and Jody, it's a
good one: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5c645Uexx0>

------
ChrisNorstrom
Here's what can help: Everyone needs a plan B and realistic expectations from
life:

The majority of businesses fail, you won't achieve everything at 26, you're
not going to get rich, and being addicted to success and fame is not a good
thing. Have a realistic plan B, a way to have a normal life like everyone else
in the event that your ambitions expire.

My Plan B: Work at a grocery store like my brother, live with Mom & Dad. Plan
C: Start an Alpaca farm if feasible, and live quietly in Idaho for the rest of
my life.

~~~
dinkumthinkum
That's pretty depressing. I'm just being honest.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
For you that may be true. But billions of human beings live like this and find
a way to be content and happy with their lives. If they can be happy with
having little then maybe having little isn't depressing. Maybe your mindset is
what's depressing.

------
semira
self-inflicted gunshot wound, according to the Clark County Coroner's office
:( [http://www.8newsnow.com/story/20784172/ecomom-co-founder-
ceo...](http://www.8newsnow.com/story/20784172/ecomom-co-founder-ceo-dead-
at-47)

------
alimoeeny
can someone please explain what has happened or point to a link?

~~~
anglebracket
I can't say for sure, there's not a whole lot of info about the circumstances.

Reading into the last couple of paragraphs, it sounds like may have comitted
suicide, but that's just speculation.

~~~
vijayr
If this is true, then this is two suicides in less than 2 weeks :(

Whatever the reasons are, it is very very sad to see nice people go, at young
ages

------
criveros
How did he die?

